# Cedar Shingles



## mjay (Feb 2, 2006)

In a nutshell value for money
Perfection red cedar
White cedar
Handsplit

Replacing Southside gable. There's zero shade
Any other advice welcome
Many thanks.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Is there a problem?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

plant a tree?:blink:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Dig up the driveway and plant a 50' tree? That roof could use an over hang, would prolong the life of those shingles.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*every home is wood shingled on Cape Cod*

We'll almost! Built many homes there in the 70s. When I came West I couldn't believe the exposure. Meaning 7 " to the weather or more on 18" shingles!
Should of been 5 1/2" MAX. SHADE?????? Think about a beach house!!!
TOO MUCH EXPOSURE = CURL Drift.

Also courses are adjusted so courses run even with with window tops and bottoms EXCEPT higher bath windows! Of course 47 years ago we had GREAT teachers!
The WW 2 Guys BLESS THEM ALL~~


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Dig up the driveway and plant a 50' tree? That roof could use an over hang, would prolong the life of those shingles.


Gable ends have NO overhangs , and survive when proper exposure


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

OVERHANGS, definately, cedar perfections, yes. handsplits install faster, but i like perfections...


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Driftwood said:


> Gable ends have NO overhangs , and survive when proper exposure


That's weird they don't do that. You can see where there's an eave, the shingles aren't so worn under it. But yeah I see your point with the exposure. I think around here, 7" is standard because of the time spent putting them on. I did huge house here myself, shingle siding, 7" exposure, took me about two months.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Kenn, Icome from a different Area ,and era*

Wood shingling was so common ,We all knew the tricks. When I first came to the Bay area, the other Guys were surprised at My speed. 7 " exposure on 18" 
will lead to an early failure! 5 1/2" max on cape Cod .7" is common here, but
never on My job. We also did roofs with red cedar 4 1/2" MAX exposure!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Exposure aside, have they considered
maintenance?
A coat of good oil stain every few years
couldn't hurt their longevity.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Iagree cabots bleaching oil turns the shingles grey and protects. popular on Cape Code!


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Driftwood said:


> Wood shingling was so common ,We all knew the tricks. When I first came to the Bay area, the other Guys were surprised at My speed. 7 " exposure on 18"
> will lead to an early failure! 5 1/2" max on cape Cod .7" is common here, but
> never on My job. We also did roofs with red cedar 4 1/2" MAX exposure!


Hmm, I've only ever done one house with wood shingle siding. It was about eight years ago and had 7". Never been back to see how it did though :confused1:


----------



## daystoshort (Oct 2, 2008)

this is one we did in north port maine.the sideing shingles were dipt in stane befor we put them on the roof shingles were dipt in thompsons befor we put them on. all together roof and sideing 362 sq. if the shingles are dipt you get full coverage of the stane they are not so apt to twist and bend an over hang would help.


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I cut my teeth framing out west in Montana. I love huge overhangs.


----------



## daystoshort (Oct 2, 2008)

SethHoldren said:


> Yeah, I cut my teeth framing out west in Montana. I love huge overhangs.


 me to, i think the length of the over hang makes or breaks the look of a home.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

D.T.S. That is textbook ! Laced corners, Layed out with a story pole,I'm sure,
About 5 1/2" exposure. Neat, beautiful work. EAST COST STYLE!:thumbsup:


----------



## daystoshort (Oct 2, 2008)

Driftwood said:


> D.T.S. That is textbook ! Laced corners, Layed out with a story pole,I'm sure,
> About 5 1/2" exposure. Neat, beautiful work. EAST COST STYLE!:thumbsup:


 I like to lay out the walls so i dont get that little 3'' shingle on the last corse this one layd out at 5 5/8 good eye you were close.As for those 3'' shingles we have all seen them and the sideing looks great till you look at the last corse.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

So glad I learned My trade in Mass. in the 60s. Good role models.


----------



## daystoshort (Oct 2, 2008)

Driftwood said:


> So glad I learned My trade in Mass. in the 60s. Good role models.


 here in maine we do alot of cedar mostly on the coast.some in NH and quite abit in MA.the younger generation like to put on vinal im not a big fan of it.i will do it if im hungry but i dont like it.


----------



## mutha potamus (Sep 9, 2008)

The very first shingling job I did was to help my father do our house in northern Maine when I was 8 years old. Imagine the home owner policy issues today that would arise when he dipped 'em in creosote. 30 years later they're still sound and show an interesting patina shortly after rain showers.

The thing about cedar shingles in is that the old timers (regardless of what generation today reads this) could depend on them when properly (and simply) installed for rugged weatherproofing over time without having to paint or stain them. You should see some of the 100 plus year old decrepit & abandoned barns up here that I swear are only being held together by 100 plus year old cedar shakes.

Like has been said here earlier, the lap makes all the difference. I always prefer that my lap width runs so that I have two shingle laps directly underneath the bottom edge of the lap I'm placing. In a nutshell, every nail I drive goes through 3 shingles. No more than 5-3/8" for the most part. 

That 7" lap might fly in the southwest, but here in the northeast, water infiltrating between laps that freezes & expands during winter is a big threat. Of course you can't forget the wet summers rain storms followed by blazing hot sun. Too much lap is guaranteed to make a shack look like it's been done in dragon scales. 

BTW...first post here...great site!!!!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> So glad I learned My trade in Mass. in the 60s. Good role models.


I learned mine on the Cape too :thumbsup:


----------



## daystoshort (Oct 2, 2008)

Driftwood said:


> So glad I learned My trade in Mass. in the 60s. Good role models.


Im headed for dover mass next week to do a small 25 sq job.i like working down there most of the people are nice and they dont ***** about the price.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I would do white cedar selects. And I would dip them in stain since it such a small area, or spray a sealer on after they are installed. There are mills that make shingles with a 1/2" butt instead of a 3/8". They will last longer, especially under the direct sun.


----------



## leo_jb (Nov 18, 2008)

*Nailing irregular shingles*

Separate question - what's the best way to nail the triangular shingles under the roof? I've seen them installed with both one and two exposed nails near the butt, but they're often cracked. Is a single nail better?


----------

